
automatic plant watering with voting continuation in different place - cdoern
the creator of Please Take care of my plant has been missing for almost a month now. I know he posted on here about 1&#x2F;2 year ago informing you guys about his project and you all liked the idea so I though I&#x27;d let you know about this update. The community has taken it into their own hands to create a separate subreddit r&#x2F;takecareofourplants in which the project can continue.I have uploaded my version of the project to this site and since the title is take care of OUR plants, I am encouraging others to upload theirs to the subreddit for voting as well. My system is a combination of arduino and raspberry pi. the people decide if the plant lives or dies and so far everyone has been extremely supportive. the link is below, let me know what you think. if you visit and vote please subscribe!<p>(sorry this submitted twice the other one was not in the format I wanted it to be)
======
cdoern
[https://www.reddit.com/r/takecareofourplants/](https://www.reddit.com/r/takecareofourplants/)

